# No chainsaw protective jackets; use a motorcycle safety jacket?



## Blue42 (Mar 23, 2020)

I was surprised to find that there are basically no chainsaw protective jackets. One old thread asked whether there were jackets, I went to the links that were recommended, and those jackets are basically all no longer sold. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-protective-shirt-jacket-vest.59490/
Also this page:
https://*****************/board/index.php?topic=80174.0This jacket from Europe may still be sold. 
https://mammothworkwear.com/deltaplus-lumberjack-chainsaw-jacket-p1736.htm
I haven't even gone to the Stihl site to see the price on theirs.

I wonder about anybody's thoughts on a motorcycle protective jacket for chainsaw use. The mesh ones for hot weather normally don't have protection up on your chest, front-side of your arm, and neck where you would want it. So they are generally not going to be any good for it. But the colder weather ones do. There are also leather ones, of course, that can take serious damage from the road.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 23, 2020)

Husqvarna offers a jacket that matches their chaps, BUT the description doesn’t specify IF they offer similar protection to that of the chaps. If the jacket offered similar protection, I would be interested, if not, Not so much 

Doug


----------



## ATH (Mar 23, 2020)

Are arm chaps still made? They were a banner on this site for a while.

Jackets aren't a thing because they don't protect against a common injury. How do you hit your torso without the inertia brake activating? Even arm injuries almost never happen if you keep 2 hands on the saw. Most who are really safety conscious keep 2 hands on the saw...so they don't benefit from arm chaps. Those who spend a lot of time 1 handing are not likely concerned with safety enough to use arm chaps....

Will a motorcycle jacket stop a chain at full RPM?...no. But I'm sure it will provide better protection than not.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 23, 2020)

The inner core of chaps have nylon strings that will quickly bind up and stop a turning chain. Motorcycle jackets don't have that feature. I'm sure they will provide a minimal amount of protection. As for leather I'm not sure they would offer much protection as leather cuts easily. Leather does provide abrasive protection but chains are full of sharp knife like cutters that would quickly cut leather. I'm sure it's better then nothing and the nylon jackets should be better as they may shred and bind up the chain like the core of chaps do. I guess you could do a test on an old cheap jacket and see how it behaves when it comes into contact with a chain. Like I said leather does provide abrasive protection and the reason they are so popular and they break the wind better then a nylon jacket does. I have a nylon riding jacket but it's a 300 dollar jacket so I'm not going to experiment with it. Many riding jackets have vents that zip open or closed and also come with a zip in inner liner for colder weather. I wear my riding jacket and riding pants even in the summer when it's 100 degrees. Sliding down a road is bad enough, but if that road is 150 degrees, your gonna get burns along with the abrasion. Yes you do sweet your ass off when you stop, but once you start moving the wind along with your sweat actually cools you off pretty good.


----------



## Blue42 (Mar 23, 2020)

Good points. 
Husqvarna doesn't sell the actual protective jacket any more; although the one they are selling is the same price. Doesn't make much sense there. 
I could see the leather of most jackets cutting pretty easily, whereas nylon might jam up the chain effectively. Leather in motorcycles is meant for abrasion protection. And there is no man-made substance better for that, by the way. Good leathers are still the best protection. And leather used to be a good protection against cuts. I think it depends on how it's cured. Marines are called leathernecks because they used to wear leather neck guards to protect from sword cuts. 
Good point about the brake engaging before the saw hits your shoulder. 
I found it pretty odd that most injuries were to the LEFT side. I don't know where I read that, but I made a mental note of it because it didn't make sense.


----------



## ATH (Mar 23, 2020)

Blue42 said:


> ....
> I found it pretty odd that most injuries were to the LEFT side. I don't know where I read that, but I made a mental note of it because it didn't make sense.


One handing the saw...


----------



## arathol (Mar 24, 2020)

Blue42 said:


> Good points.
> Husqvarna doesn't sell the actual protective jacket any more; although the one they are selling is the same price. Doesn't make much sense there.
> I could see the leather of most jackets cutting pretty easily, whereas nylon might jam up the chain effectively. Leather in motorcycles is meant for abrasion protection. And there is no man-made substance better for that, by the way. Good leathers are still the best protection. And leather used to be a good protection against cuts. I think it depends on how it's cured. Marines are called leathernecks because they used to wear leather neck guards to protect from sword cuts.
> Good point about the brake engaging before the saw hits your shoulder.
> I found it pretty odd that most injuries were to the LEFT side. I don't know where I read that, but I made a mental note of it because it didn't make sense.


A saw will go through a motorcycle jacket even with Kevlar plates in it like it was a pair of jeans. 
Left side injuries are for the most part caused by holding a top handle saw in the right hand and trying to hold the branch with the left. If the branch swings hard or the branch is to heavy it can cause your arm to hit the moving chain. Also, some try to cut with the right hand while reaching over the top of the bar to hold the branch. If the branch is heavy it will pull your arm right down onto the chain. 
As to protective jackets, I use this 








Chain Saw Denim Safety Shirt by Swede Pro


Swede Pro Denim Safety Shirt This Swede Pro Denim Chain Saw Safety Shirt offers the utmost protection during chainsaw operations.Log building and logging operations can be hazardous. Don't forget to p




www.kingsbridgesupply.com




Has the same protective padding as chaps in all the right places.


----------



## uniballer (Mar 24, 2020)

Don't trust the motorcycle jacket to provide any protection against a moving saw chain. That jacket is all about abrasion protection.

Likewise, I wouldn't trust my dog bite gear to protect me against a chainsaw, and I wouldn't trust my chainsaw chaps for taking a leg bite from a serious dog.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 25, 2020)

Very interesting. I am way more concerned with upper body injuries than leg injuries. So much so that I have brought out my MX protection gear. My gloves worked really well against a chain with Kevlar and all. My body armor proved very effective against a running chainsaw. My chest protector has many ventilation holes and ports so it is not unbearable in warm weather. I had some old unusable armor parts against a running saw looked good. I would rather have a jacket of sorts with the same material as the protective chaps. Probably will have to sew some protective gear. I am not so concerned about my safety, but what about my helper who is just learning. Thanks


----------



## Haironyourchest (Mar 25, 2020)

I have the Husqvarna jacket. It's thick chainstop arms and shoulders only, and possibly in the collar. Very hot. Impossibly so in warm weather.


----------



## arathol (Mar 25, 2020)

Haironyourchest said:


> I have the Husqvarna jacket. It's thick chainstop arms and shoulders only, and possibly in the collar. Very hot. Impossibly so in warm weather.


Yeah I have a similar one that isn't marked Husqvarna. It doesn't breathe very well. Its like wearing a trash bag when its hot. The denim one is sooooo much better....


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2020)

Blue42 said:


> I was surprised to find that there are basically no chainsaw protective jackets.


Upper body protection is more common in Europe, and are not sold retail in the US. Here are some things I found with a quick Google search (others likely available):









MS Protect Arm Protectors - For added protection while working with chainsaws


STIHL Protect MS arm guard: Cut-protection class 1 ✓ Protects the lower arm ✓ Breathable ✓ Good fit ✓ ➤ Find out more!




www.stihl.co.uk













Clogger Chainsaw Arm Protector


Better chainsaw protection made by Clogger from the light, cool Zeros and tough DefenderPRO to the fully FR Arcmax.




goclogger.com













SwedePro Chain Saw Protective Shirt


*Some sizes on backorder until JANUARY 2023* SwedePro Chain Saw Protective Shirt Features: The top of the SwedePro Chain Saw Protective Shirt is made with breathable Polyester Material for flexibility and the body is made with Polyester Mesh for breathability and comfort The Protective Pad is...




cspforestry.com













Husqvarna Forest jacket, Technical Arbor


Combines tough fabrics with task-oriented design and saw protection for regular forestry work. Made from two-way stretch polyester with a crafted fit and reinforcement



www.husqvarna.com




_* different descriptions on similar looking Husqvarna jackets - some are not_ _chainsaw protective._









Chainsaw Protection Jacket - Pfanner Canada


Chainsaw protection Class 1 (20 m/s, 3900 ft/min) StretchAIR® technology for freedom of movement KlimaAIR® technology for temperature regulation Robust and durable outer fabric Waterproof shoulder reinforcement Air vents under the arm area 3CON® Reflex




pfannercanada.ca







https://sip-protection.com/en/p/1sivnaph5







Blue42 said:


> I wonder about anybody's thoughts on a motorcycle protective jacket for chainsaw use.


As noted, they are unlikely to have the same types of protective fabric embedded in them.



Blue42 said:


> I found it pretty odd that most injuries were to the LEFT side. I don't know where I read that, but I made a mental note of it because it didn't make sense.


Hold a *non-running* chainsaw properly in your hands. Then try to intentionally swing the bar and chain into your right and left legs, hips, shoulders, etc. Will make more sense.

Philbert


----------



## arathol (Mar 25, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Upper body protection is more common in Europe, and are not sold retail in the US.
> 
> Here are some things I found with a quick Google search (others likely available):
> 
> ...


That is the other protective garment I have, its really a jacket more than a shirt, and it sucks. Its heavy, stiff, and way too hot in the summer. The only good thing is that it helps keep off the rain and snow in winter.....




Philbert said:


> Hold a *non-running* chainsaw properly in your hands. Then try to intentionally swing the bar and chain into your right and left legs, hips, shoulders, etc. Will make more sense.
> 
> Philbert


 The left arm injuries are from using a top handle saw incorrectly. Lots of leg injuries are from walking with the saw running and your hand on the trigger, one stumble or fall and its done....Thats why you never walk with a running saw. Some injuries are from a saw that isn't running right, as in the clutch doesn't disengage properly and the chain keeps moving at idle or the idle is too high for it to disengage. If you don't realize that the chain is moving it is pretty easy to bump your left thigh with the bar while working and cut yourself.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

arathol said:


> That is the other protective garment I have, its really a jacket more than a shirt, and it sucks. Its heavy, stiff, and way too hot in the summer. The only good thing is that it helps keep off the rain and snow in winter.....


Thanks for that feedback. I had not seen it before, and it looked interesting for $70. Hard to tell from a photo and catalog description.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

arathol said:


> The left arm injuries are from using a top handle saw incorrectly.


If a user is not holding the top handle with their thumb wrapped, the left hand can slip off of a conventional, rear-handle saw during a kickback event. The term 'incorrectly' could apply here as well.
But I am amazed at the ways I have seen people using a chainsaw, and I am confident that I have hardly seen anything near all of the possibilities!

In some cases, the saw might be someone else's, where 'the victim' is a 'swamper', 'helper', 'spotter', etc. Again, the term 'incorrectly' could apply here as well.

Surprising at how hard it is to find upper body protection here in the US, if someone wants it for whatever reason. 

The arm chaps look awkward: I would be interested to hear from anyone who has tried / used them.

Philbert


----------



## arathol (Mar 26, 2020)

Philbert said:


> If a user is not holding the top handle with their thumb wrapped, the left hand can slip off of a conventional, rear-handle saw during a kickback event. The term 'incorrectly' could apply here as well.
> But I am amazed at the ways I have seen people using a chainsaw, and I am confident that I have hardly seen anything near all of the possibilities!
> 
> In some cases, the saw might be someone else's, where 'the victim' is a 'swamper', 'helper', 'spotter', etc. Again, the term 'incorrectly' could apply here as well.
> ...


More top handle accidents are from "reachovers" as I described above. I believe that is the reason that the arm chaps exist, for climbers or bucket operators using a top handle. 
Most in the US associate chaps with using a saw to cut firewood, following the "rule" that says you don't cut higher than either your waist or shoulder depending on who you listen to. However, in the real world where people do this for a living, quite often you need to use the saw above your shoulders or in other odd positions. When doing storm damage for instance is quite common to cut overhead limbs off fallen trees. This is where you'd need upper body protection more than leg protection. Also, if you are working from a bucket leg protection isn't nearly as important as upper body protection.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 26, 2020)

For most part I am only concerned about protection for the upper body. For small logs under 18'' regular chaps would offer plenty of common protection. For the logs from 20'' to 60'' kickback is more unmanageable. Rounds tend to pinch as the log shifts which cases the saw to move around quite dramatically which is where I think protection is need. Not sure what type of jacket is practical. Thanks


----------



## arathol (Mar 26, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> For most part I am only concerned about protection for the upper body. For small logs under 18'' regular chaps would offer plenty of common protection. For the logs from 20'' to 60'' kickback is more unmanageable. Rounds tend to pinch as the log shifts which cases the saw to move around quite dramatically which is where I think protection is need. Not sure what type of jacket is practical. Thanks


Kickback only happens if you let it.....watch what you are doing closely and keep the tip away from places that will cause kickback. Use wedges or even small sticks and thick pieces of bark to keep the kerf from closing on the saw. Plan your cuts accordingly so things don't move unexpectedly. Of the jackets I have owned and used the blue denim one is the better choice. Thats the one I have worn for quite some time while the others just sit...


----------



## ATH (Mar 26, 2020)

PPE is last resort protection. Proper cutting technique is the better way to protect yourself...like @arathol said.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

ATH said:


> PPE is last resort protection. Proper cutting technique is the better way to protect yourself...like @arathol said.



Agreed. But the PPE still has to work.

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 27, 2020)

arathol said:


> Kickback only happens if you let it.....watch what you are doing closely and keep the tip away from places that will cause kickback. Use wedges or even small sticks and thick pieces of bark to keep the kerf from closing on the saw. Plan your cuts accordingly so things don't move unexpectedly. Of the jackets I have owned and used the blue denim one is the better choice. Thats the one I have worn for quite some time while the others just sit...



I am well aware of the reason for kick back. When cutting larger logs I do not know how to avoid completely of any possible problems. Yes I have over fifty years of experience so what accidents are not often planned. I am not much concerned about cutting little 12'' limbs, but when you have the throttle pinned in a log and a shift or some obstruction things can happen. I have used MX gear because not sure what else is out there. My plan is too work with some chaps. Thanks


----------



## Blue42 (Mar 29, 2020)

arathol said:


> A saw will go through a motorcycle jacket even with Kevlar plates in it like it was a pair of jeans.
> Left side injuries are for the most part caused by holding a top handle saw in the right hand and trying to hold the branch with the left. If the branch swings hard or the branch is to heavy it can cause your arm to hit the moving chain. Also, some try to cut with the right hand while reaching over the top of the bar to hold the branch. If the branch is heavy it will pull your arm right down onto the chain.
> As to protective jackets, I use this
> 
> ...


Outstanding. I don't know what I was doing with my searches, but I wasn't pulling up anything at a reasonable price.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ve shredded good quality black motorcycle jackets in one crash. I walked away from. Broken ribs sore arm shoulder only. If I didn’t have that jacket on I have no clue what would of happened, I have Kevlar protective gloves full arms length but I never used them. I wear a carhert work jacket layered in cold weather. In warm weather it’s my Tennessee tuxedo jeans, hillbilly Jim jeans. Never gave a ballistic jacket much thought.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 1, 2020)

arathol said:


> Kickback only happens if you let it.....watch what you are doing closely and keep the tip away from places that will cause kickback. Use wedges or even small sticks and thick pieces of bark to keep the kerf from closing on the saw. Plan your cuts accordingly so things don't move unexpectedly. Of the jackets I have owned and used the blue denim one is the better choice. Thats the one I have worn for quite some time while the others just sit...



It depends on what size cc saw your running and the position your running it. I’ve seen it happen unexpectedly. I never expected that 2100/100 cc to kick back that hard. I’m 300# at that time and when the bucking slot closed up on the bar at the bottom of the cut out the saw came. No brake. I should of wedged the top once the saw was halfway down the 22” log.


----------



## Blue42 (Apr 1, 2020)

I go by the saying in riding, "all gear all the time." I dont imagine saws are much different. Safe techniques first, but like your day bucking Huskybill, stuff happens you would never expect or plan on.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 2, 2020)

Reminder, Don’t forget don’t cut above are shoulders are strength is far less. 

Does baileys offer a ballistic Kevlar type jacket?

I purchased my two sons all the protective gear but jackets.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 2, 2020)

Here’s some info,,



chain saw jacket - Google Search


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 2, 2020)

I find it odd that people start worrying about safety when cutting big stuff. I had a 30" round roll up on my foot once but all my other injuries (all minor, never cut myself with a chain) and close calls came when cutting 8" and under limbs and logs. 

Now when it comes to Kevlar it has properties that deflect and distribute a blunt force, but are not designed to resist cutting. It might hold up against a grazing blow with a spinning chain but would definitely not jam up and stop a chain like chainsaw chaps do. So it may be better than nothing, but I wouldn't spend money on it for this use.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2020)

4seasons said:


> Now when it comes to Kevlar it has properties that deflect and distribute a blunt force, but are not designed to resist cutting. It might hold up against a grazing blow with a spinning chain but would definitely not jam up and stop a chain like chainsaw chaps do. So it may be better than nothing, but I wouldn't spend money on it for this use.


Are you talking laminates?

Kevlar fibers are highly cut resistant and are used in a lot of chainsaw protective products.

Philbert


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 2, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Are you talking laminates?
> 
> Kevlar fibers are highly cut resistant and are used in a lot of chainsaw protective products.
> 
> Philbert


I am not a Kevlar expert but I have some experience with Kevlar reinforced drive belts, Kevlar pads in motorcycle jackets, Kevlar bullet proof vest inserts, and even a Kevlar head on my golf club. It is tough stuff especially when used to keep things from stretching. But in my experience it can be cut with a razor knife, filed down with sandpaper, and even penetrated by a hard jacketed bullet fired from a high powered rifle. That's right, even a bullet proof vest will fail if you shoot it with enough power! 

Now I have not tested a Kevlar pad from a motorcycle jacket with a chainsaw, not do I have one on hand to try. But I do think that if I took a freshly sharpened chainsaw and powered into a Kevlar pad from a motorcycle jacket, I would penetrate enough to cause serious injury before the Kevlar stopped the chain. But it is likely that if you slipped and released the throttle immediately the chain would only cause abrasive damage to the Kevlar like a case of road rash it was designed to prevent. But that is only my guess based on previous experience and I don't recommend trying it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2020)

Chainsaw protective gear works by jamming up, and stalling out, the saw in a fraction of a second; not by being cut-resistant.

Some of the applications you mention are Kevlar fibers embedded in epoxy (or other) resin, forming a composite or laminate, which performs differently. Kevlar fibers themselves are more cut-resistant than many others, and have a tensile strength many times that of steel, for the same weight. Other fibers are used too.

Lots of videos showing this on YouTube. E.g.:


Philbert


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 2, 2020)

That is kinda want I was saying. If Kevlar is formed into a fiber like a chainsaw chap uses it may be able to stop a chainsaw. But in the form used in a motorcycle jacket it would possibly deflect a glancing blow with a chainsaw chain but I have doubts about it taking a full power cut.


----------



## chuckwood (Apr 2, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I’ve shredded good quality black motorcycle jackets in one crash. I walked away from. Broken ribs sore arm shoulder only. If I didn’t have that jacket on I have no clue what would of happened, I have Kevlar protective gloves full arms length but I never used them. I wear a carhert work jacket layered in cold weather. In warm weather it’s my Tennessee tuxedo jeans, hillbilly Jim jeans. Never gave a ballistic jacket much thought.



I used to ride a lot in winter and wore a heavy down jacket to keep me warm. I was riding through a residential area at about 40 mph and lowsided the bike after a big dog chasing another dog ran right out in front of me. It's one of those things that happens so fast you can't react in time. I hit the dog and shredded my down jacket on the pavement and made a big cloud of feathers that impressed the kids who came running up - "are you hurt mister?"


----------



## JTM (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw a video that I believe was posted on this site. The guy was cutting horizontally at about chest height. I think the bar tip touched a fence. I’m pretty sure the chain was stopped before the bar broke his humerus. Wish I hadn’t watched it but glad I did especially cleaning up around fence rows.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2020)

JTM said:


> I saw a video that I believe was posted on this site. The guy was cutting horizontally at about chest height. I think the bar tip touched a fence. I’m pretty sure the chain was stopped before the bar broke his humerus. Wish I hadn’t watched it but glad I did especially cleaning up around fence rows.


This one?



He would need a protective neck gaiter!

Philbert


----------



## JTM (Apr 19, 2020)

Philbert said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but basically the same, including the girl running to the rescue.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2020)

JTM said:


> No, but basically the same, including the girl running to the rescue.


So, not an isolated incident! 
And these are just the ones caught on video!

Philbert


----------



## arathol (Apr 20, 2020)

Philbert said:


> So, not an isolated incident!


No, hot hardly. It happens quite often. Thats why protective jackets are made...



Philbert said:


> He would need a protective neck gaiter!


The Swedepro shirt has protective padding that would have prevented that.....


----------



## JTM (Apr 20, 2020)

Even if the chain isn’t moving when the bar hits you in a kickback there is the likelihood of a severe injury. The Kevlar fiber is to bind up a running chain, not protect against injury of being struck by the bar during kickback.


----------



## arathol (Apr 21, 2020)

JTM said:


> Even if the chain isn’t moving when the bar hits you in a kickback there is the likelihood of a severe injury. The Kevlar fiber is to bind up a running chain, not protect against injury of being struck by the bar during kickback.


The dope in the video seemed to have a bit of a laceration. Proper protective gear wold have prevented that.
Whats worse, getting a bit of a whack (maybe) by a bar with a chain that *isn't* moving or a saw with the chain moving at full speed? One might give you a bit of a cut or a bruising, the other could kill you.... The padding in the shirt does provide some impact protection as its rather thick and the non-moving chain is not likely to penetrate enough to cut the skin.
Proper training goes a long way to preventing saw injuries too. Poor saw handling techniques can get you hurt regardless of what PPE is used. Kickback can't be prevented 100% but if you know how to use a saw properly it can be significantly reduced, as can the possibility of being hurt by a kickback event.


----------

